# Need Help Rehoming An Injured Pigeon



## InspiringLight (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, I am from Las Vegas, Nevada USA. I would really appreciate some help in finding a new home for "Gracie" an injured pigeon that I found. I am not able to give her the appropriate care that I feel she truly needs. PLEASE HELP!

When I found her, she was scrounging for food in the front yard. I was able to corner her and rescue her. When I looked her over I found out that her neck had been severed (as food started pouring out of her throat) she also had a broken wing. I truly did not think she would survive for long so I wasn't too concerned about fixing her wing at that point. I set her up in a pet crate with food and water and would let her out in the backyard each morning/day so she could feel half way normal still. She has recovered incredibly well! To my amazement her neck is all healed up now.... Unfortunately she is still left with an unmended broken wing. Other than that she seems quite content and only puts up a fuss at night when all the other birds in the area fly away. Which is understandable. 

I am not sure if her wing can still be fixed but either way I feel she deserves a better home with someone who knows more about pigeons and can look after her a lot better than myself.

Thank you so much for your help. Gracie and I thank you!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a great job with this little pij. Can she fly at all?
Have you posted in our adoption section? You might have more luck there.

Reti


----------



## InspiringLight (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you Reti. No she does however flap her wings a lot. When she does try to fly she is only able to take flight about 12" from the floor and then abruptly lands. I don't know enough to tell if it is a fixable break or not and unfortunately I cannot afford any medical treatment she might need. That is why I am looking to find her a good forever home. Thank you for your kindness and help, it's greatly appreciated. I will look into posting her on the adoptable forum. I'm so glad I found this place on the internet! Thanks again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

InspiringLight said:


> I will look into posting her on the adoptable forum. I'm so glad I found this place on the internet! Thanks again.


_ have moved this thread to the adoption forum, thank you._


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*E-mail re. Gracie*

Hi there,

I just wanted to say here that I sent you an e-mail about Gracie. I might very well be able to provide her with a home. 

Best!
Howard


----------



## InspiringLight (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Howard,
Please forgive my delay in getting back to you. I had found a holistic vet here in Vegas that cares for injured pigeons but it took her a day to get back to me. I had set up posts all over the internet and called many people in hopes of placing Gracie in good hands. I do hope you understand, as I am hopeful that this vet might get Gracie placed back into the wild, where she truly belongs. She also gave me comfort in knowing that she will keep Gracie as her own if she is untreatable. She has five pigeons of her own that she cares for now, along with a menagerie of other animals. At this point I feel this is a better path to take on behalf of Gracie. I still have hopes that she may fly again and I would hate to be the one to take that chance away from her. Thank you so much for your kindness and for being willing to go to such depth to give Gracie a good home. I truly appreciate that. I do hope that you are soon able to find the perfect female companion for your two boys! I wish you and your boys the Best! 

Take Care.


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

*Wonderful!*

I'm so glad to hear that Gracie has a real chance at being releasable, and failing that that she has a great forever home there in Las Vegas! Yes, this is CLEARLY the best path to take for Gracie, and it's wonderful news that it's available. 

Best,
Howard


----------

